# Resurrect or not to Resurrect?



## tirrin (May 21, 2011)

Today as I was doing yard work, I came across an old smoker.  I had walked by it many times before and hadn't paid much attention to it before as I didn't know what it was.  It wasn't till after I had grown an interest in smoking that just today, I realized what a beauty it is.  This smoker is one of the many treasures that my grandpa left behind after he passed away 6 years ago.  Its easy to see that it needs a large amount of work and will not be a one man job.  Im looking for opinions.  I want to bring this piece of art back to life, but i don't want to spend time on a lost cause.

The dimensions are roughly 4' tall 3' wide' 4' deep.


----------



## tirrin (May 21, 2011)

my dimensions are a bit off...4 feet tall..5 wide..3 feet deep


----------



## tom37 (May 21, 2011)

Well,,,,,,,Fire it up and see what kinda temps you get just like it sits.

If temps run decent then by all means clean that baby up and remember your grandpa every time you smoke. I'm sure he would be happy to see ya make use of it. 

From what I can see, it doesn't look like it would take to much to get it shined up. Not near as much work as building a new one that is.


----------



## tirrin (May 21, 2011)

i tried lightin it up earlier..it has wood in the burn box..the wife talked me out of it..atm I can't "have" it, but it probably hasnt moved in 20 years, so i dont think there is a risk of it goin away any time soon :)


----------



## jacobtia (May 21, 2011)

Oh my!!!! If it were me and it was my grandfather's I'd bring that baby back to life! That's history there man! Take the time and work to have that in YOUR backyard and like tom said have beer for grandpa every time you fire it up!


----------



## jacobtia (May 21, 2011)

And if you don't want it let me know! If you are close by I may take it......I am actually wanting a trailer smoker and that looks like it may work!


----------



## tirrin (May 21, 2011)

im sold on restoring it..im at the crossroads of where to start..and its not really a crossroads as much as it is a LA HIghway junction..


----------



## jacobtia (May 21, 2011)

I'd start with a sand blast and see how it turns out after that! I'd say after a little sand blast she should be good to paint!


----------



## tirrin (May 21, 2011)

i had that in mind..just gotta find a place to do it


----------



## tom37 (May 21, 2011)

Tinker with it for now, and work on the wife. Remind her it was your grandpa's, that may work. LOL

It may not even take blasting, might be able to hit it with a sanding block and a shot of high temp paint. If it makes heat, you could just shine it up a bit for now and wait to do a total restore until a late date.


----------



## tirrin (May 21, 2011)

ill see what happens..im goin to check and see if i can move it first, and then start her up and see how she cooks


----------



## jacobtia (May 22, 2011)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS SAVE IT!!!!!!







SHE LOOKS LIKE A TANK AND UR GRANDPA USED IT! THAT'S AMERICAN SPIRIT BROTHER! A PART OF HISTORY!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2011)

X2


----------



## fpnmf (May 22, 2011)

>>>>>>>the wife talked me out of it..atm I can't "have" it

Huh???  Hope she changes her mind... I would defiantly keep a family heirloom...yeah that's the ticket..

  Craig


----------



## michael ark (May 22, 2011)

I would tell her OK .You can't have no more jewelry no family jewels.Because that's what shes telling you.A wire wheel sander first Then a HOT FIRE to burn off rust and cheap cooking oil season it like a skillet .you do it enough and water will bead on it.I'm biased because my Father made my smoker and he gone now.


----------



## tyotrain (May 22, 2011)

what a great find.. can't wait to see it restored..


----------



## fife (May 22, 2011)

Go for it try to get it back smoking again


----------



## flyweed (May 22, 2011)

man..that's awesome and a nice bit of nostalgia from yesteryear......I agree with everyone else...fire it up first and see what she does.....then if you think it'll be a great smoker for you....take it in..have someone blast the heck outta it to clean off the rust...put some Hightemp paint on it, and smoke away

Dan


----------



## gros cochon (May 22, 2011)

Go for it buddy, this thing's a beauty. The first time she tastes the food that comes off of it, she'll forgive you.


----------



## michael ark (May 22, 2011)

Just price replacening it .Though it's irreplable cause your grandfater only made one.


----------



## tirrin (May 22, 2011)

apparently what i wrote earlier came off wrong..the smoker is still my grandma's property, so at the moment Its not mine...and my wife simply talked me out of lighting it up to see how it works..she didnt say i couldnt have it..only that i shouldnt light it up..

in terms of restoration..im trying to find a local media or sand blaster to remove the rust..the interior is fairly covered in old crusty grease so its probably in great shape..the rack is a little bent on one side but nothing that couldnt be fixed...

im not sure what this hole is for on the firebox..i dont have a pic of the dampener which is on the opposite side..it had a piece of metal that hung to the left of the opening to i think close it..but im not sure why..my guess is maybe ash removal? or maybe a hole to light the wood?


----------



## flyweed (May 22, 2011)

looks like it's got a "Stop" plate on one side..so looks like it either was the ash trap door, or another vent...I'd be willing to bet..that is the ash dump door if you have vents on the other side.

Dan


----------



## tirrin (May 22, 2011)

So I went and took actual measurements today of the smoker..

Main Chamber: 5' Wide 3' Tall and 3' Deep

Fire Box: 28" Wide 14" Tall and 14" Deep

Cooking Grate: 53" x 29" which is 1537 square inches..

and here is a pic of what covered the extra hole on the fire box 
	

		
			
		

		
	







pic of the grate


----------



## gotarace (May 22, 2011)

I would get working on that smoker as soon as possible!!! Fire that bad boy up and see what kind of temperatures she will hold. Grandpa would be grinning from ear to ear knowing his grandson took a interest in his old smoker.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Check with grandma and see if grandpa had a recipe notebook...it could have notes about running the smoker and some fantastic family smoking recipes


----------



## michael ark (May 23, 2011)

GOTARACE  is right .Looks like it would do a small hog nicely.


----------



## eman (May 23, 2011)

10 Bucks says that the bow in the grate was caused by a big pig sitting on a hot grate ??

If you can get that rig It would be great to restore . Not something for 1 or 2 butts .but for big smokes or whole hogs it would be the ticket.


----------



## alelover (May 23, 2011)

Definitely a keeper. That thing will last forever. Your great grand kids can tell stories about their great grampa restoring their great-great-great grampa's smoker.


----------



## arnie (May 23, 2011)

Sand blasting may not be needed, I don't think it looks all that bad

Does Grandma have any stories about Grandpa cooking on it?


----------



## tirrin (May 26, 2011)

no im not replacing it..the work will get done..it will just take some time..it will be a "when i can get to it" weekend project..my wife and i just had our first child on tuesday, so my hands will be full for some time..today they are resting, so that means i get to smoke some celebratory ribs, and they are my first batch ever :) 

as far as recipes and stories about it from my grandma..i dont believe there are many..however..like alelover says..when i get this monster goin..there will be stories


----------



## hardslicer (May 26, 2011)

good luck....might as well give it a go


----------



## flyweed (May 27, 2011)

yeah..just don't let this thread die...I wanna see where ya go with this.....that thing looks like you could do at least two pigs side by side, or maybe a pig and a lamb....That would be awesome.

Good food, good fun, and good memories man..that's what it's all about.

Dan


----------



## jacobtia (Sep 5, 2011)

I am curious as to where you are at on this man?


----------



## michael ark (Sep 5, 2011)

X2


----------



## tirrin (Sep 5, 2011)

i havent been able to start yet..i started this thread a day or 2 after my daughter was born, and as luck would have it i really dont have much free time atm..not to mention how much of a financial impact she has had on my wife and i..after we get really floating again i should be able to start up on it..

i have been searching around for a sandblaster thats not too expensive to rent or buy and havent come across any good finds yet..once i find that i should be able to really chart out a plan for the project


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out when the timing is right.


----------



## roller (Sep 5, 2011)

Man if that smoker could only talk...Man thats your GRANDPAWS  that is a treasure...What a find...Hey Grandmaw what about it ????


----------



## bilvo47 (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats on the new little one!  I wouldn't restore it yet - I'd use it!  Instead of smoking a cigar in honor of your little girl, smoke some ribs.  Rust only ads character to a good smoker - call it patina and move on.  That thing looks great.


----------

